# Help Designing a Yard



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

Well I laid out my turnouts for my yard and I am not to thrilled with the outcome at all. I didnt do a track plan other than on paper, dont have the patience to learn it, and not turning out how I want it to. What I have on my plan now is turnouts right before the yard, the main line and then a siding into and access to the yard. I have #6 turnouts to basically starting the siding for the yards and then 3 #4 turnouts making up the yard and finishing with another #6 to end it. When I do this my last siding in the yard is only 4' long. My layout where the yard is measures 18' and 3'.

If it is possible I would like to have my final siding, off of my #6 to be a little longer if possible. How can I achieve this if at all possible. I am open to suggestions on how to accomplish this. I will try to post a pic of what I have drawn up later on tonight.

Thanks

Brad


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

here is the yard design guide, enjoy
http://www.housatonicrr.com/yard_des.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Anton,

Great link! I don't think I've seen that one before. Excellent informative info!

TJ

...

For future Searches:

freight yard design tips do's don'ts


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

BDP said:


> Well I laid out my turnouts for my yard and I am not to thrilled with the outcome at all. I didnt do a track plan other than on paper, dont have the patience to learn it, and not turning out how I want it to. What I have on my plan now is turnouts right before the yard, the main line and then a siding into and access to the yard. I have #6 turnouts to basically starting the siding for the yards and then 3 #4 turnouts making up the yard and finishing with another #6 to end it. When I do this my last siding in the yard is only 4' long. My layout where the yard is measures 18' and 3'.
> 
> If it is possible I would like to have my final siding, off of my #6 to be a little longer if possible. How can I achieve this if at all possible. I am open to suggestions on how to accomplish this. I will try to post a pic of what I have drawn up later on tonight.
> 
> ...


How about a picture of your space and what you've laid out so far?


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> How about a picture of your space and what you've laid out so far?


Here is a pic, it is not to scale and I havent gotten the bench work done yet. I just put tape on the floor to see how everything fits and then I put the track on the floor and discovered I wasnt going to like what I had. 

Doing some research on making some changes.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd do a pinwheel type yard that starts right at the corner.

Take a look at the 3rd post down in this link by Spacemouse for what I mean. You'll gain a ton of length on your yard.

http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/themes/trc/forums/thread.aspx?ThreadID=176167


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've run it to the same problem in the past, one way to help with this is to take the #6's off the main line and move it around the curve. Like from the North/South side to the East/West side. It gave me alot longer runs in the yard.
Sean


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> I'd do a pinwheel type yard that starts right at the corner.
> 
> Take a look at the 3rd post down in this link by Spacemouse for what I mean. You'll gain a ton of length on your yard.
> 
> http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/themes/trc/forums/thread.aspx?ThreadID=176167


After I posted the pic I was thinking the same thing. I am looking at getting a couple of curved turnouts to move the entry point into the yard back allowing me more room. Now I need to decide what type of curved turnout I need for 22" radius.

Brad


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

Here is what I have come up with trying to learn AnyRail. I think it will work but couldnt finish it because of the 50 item limit, but if I just mirror the left side to the right side I should be ok.

Let me know what you guys think. Sorry kinda small. I also have the file if anyone would like to finish it for me. All need to do is mirror the left side.

Brad


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

post the .any file and some1 might be able to help.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

nsr_civic said:


> post the .any file and some1 might be able to help.


I dont have anywhere to upload the link to.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Use the paperclip thingy up top when replying to threads. It'll let you upload files including .any files.

I think I know where you're going with this so I could finish it for you.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> Use the paperclip thingy up top when replying to threads. It'll let you upload files including .any files.
> 
> I think I know where you're going with this so I could finish it for you.


Sorry overlooked that. Hows this.

I just now noticed that I used Piko for the curved track instead of Penco and now I cant get it to work out because the Penco radius is different. Trying to get it to work out unless it is different radius in the program vs the real thing.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Here you go. I can send the .any file back but the trial version wont let you open it. I made a few changes to ensure that 18" was the smallest you went so you dont run into derailing issues. There are two spots that are 15" but they are between larger curves and only a few inches long so hopefully it doesnt cause you any problems. Otherwise I can change it but since you put it in there I assume it was ok to leave it.


----------



## BDP (Nov 25, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> Here you go. I can send the .any file back but the trial version wont let you open it. I made a few changes to ensure that 18" was the smallest you went so you dont run into derailing issues. There are two spots that are 15" but they are between larger curves and only a few inches long so hopefully it doesnt cause you any problems. Otherwise I can change it but since you put it in there I assume it was ok to leave it.


Thanks a bunch cabledawg, it looks great. I dont think I would change a thing. Did you use the Piko curved turnouts or the Penco? I am not for sure I could get Piko turnouts. I havent been able to find them yet but still looking. I did see where Penco has another curved turnout that is 22* on the outside rail and 18* on the inside which would work better than the one in AnyRail which I believe is 30 and 24 or something like that.

Thanks again and I may have to purchase the full version. Did you just kinda mirror what I had done or did you make any changes that I should know of. I will have to order more turnouts and just need to know what to get. Is there an inventory sheet in the program to tell what you used?

Thanks again and looks great.

Brad


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I kept the Piko turnouts but the Peco St244 you mentioned inthe other thread would work. You'll just have to tweak the track a bit (the Piko is 2" longer on the outer curve and 1" shorter than the Peco). But its still doable.

As for changes, I simply moved the entire grid down and right to allow 18"R on the flextrack leading into the yard. You had the min radius set at 14.5" which is too tight for what you are trying to do.

I'll go ahead and send the new file, but I think the trial version may not open it. But then if you decide to buy the full you have the file.


----------

